# Hilfe bei Hausaufgaben



## GregFox (28. Nov 2021)

Hallo, ich hänge seit gefühlten Ewigkeiten an der Aufgabe.
Vielleicht kann mir ja einer weiterhelfen
Danke schonmal im Voraus.

Großes Verletzungspech zwingt den Bundestrainer der deutschen Fußballnationalmannschaft vor ei- nem WM-Spiel gegen Italien (gegen die sie in einer WM noch nie gewonnen haben), gleich drei Spieler von der Reservebank einzusetzen. Fünf Spieler kommen dabei in Betracht, und der Trainer setzt sich mit seinem Assistenten zusammen, der ihm Folgendes zu bedenken gibt:

_Da hätten wir zunächst Al, einen wirklich guten Stürmer, der aber manchmal etwas über- heblich spielt. Du solltest auf jeden Fall Cid einsetzen, falls Al spielt, Cid ist der ruhende Pol bei uns, er sorgt dafür, dass die Jungs auf dem Teppich bleiben. Das gilt besonders für Daniel, wenn Du den einsetzt, darf Cid auf keinen Fall fehlen.
Bloß, seitdem Bert Daniels Freundin ausgespannt hat, sind die beiden überhaupt nicht gut aufeinander zu sprechen. Daniel und Bert sollten also auf keinen Fall in einer Mann- schaft spielen. Willst Du aber Bert einsetzen, so muss auf jeden Fall Ernie spielen. Ernie und Bert sind ein Superteam, ihr Kombinationsspiel ist traumhaft._

Da der Bundestrainer sich nicht erneut von dem italienischen Trainer taktisch ausmanövrieren lassen will, möchte er eine systematische Aufstellung aller ratsamen Kombinationen von drei Einwechsel- spielern, und zwar vom Computer berechnet.
Schreiben Sie ihm daher eine Applikation, die sämtliche ratsamen Spielerkombinationen ausgibt. Verwenden Sie dazu für jeden Spieler eine Boole’sche Variable, also z.B. al für den Spieler Al, wobei deren Wert false bedeutet, dass Al nicht spielt, und true, dass er spielt. Nutzen Sie außerdem einen der beiden in Aufgabe 6.2.2 gezeigten Mechanismen zur erschöpfenden Suche. Überlegen Sie sich dazu Antworten zu folgenden Hilfsfragen: Wieviel mögliche Kombinationen sind maximal zu prüfen? Was ist bei jeder einzelnen genau zu prüfen?


----------



## kneitzel (28. Nov 2021)

Was hast Du denn schon erarbeitet? Was für Ansätze hast Du? Und was wurde euch in Aufgabe 6.2.2 gezeigt?


----------



## GregFox (28. Nov 2021)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Was hast Du denn schon erarbeitet? Was für Ansätze hast Du? Und was wurde euch in Aufgabe 6.2.2 gezeigt?


Bei 6.2.2 ging es darum, durch eine Brute-Force-Methode alle Wertekombinationen einer Boole’schen Wahrheitstabelle durchzugehen und auszugeben.
Auf dem Papier ist die Aufgabe eigentlich kein Problem, mir fehlt allerdings ein Ansatz um das in ein Programm zu bringen.


----------



## kneitzel (28. Nov 2021)

Wie machst du es denn auf dem Papier? Wenn du es auf dem Papier kannst, dann solltest du es genau beschreiben können, was du da machst.

Da wird dann ja bestimmt auch dabei sein, wie der Ausdruck aussieht zur Prüfung.

Das ist der erste wichtige Schritt. Wenn du dS wirklich durchdacht hast, ist die Umsetzung in Java nur noch eine Formsache.

Und Anzahl aller Kombinationen: etwas Kombinatorik oder Zur Not einfach alle Möglichkeiten einmal aufschreiben... 3 aus 5 - da gibt es ja nicht so viele Kombinationen....


----------

